# Konfigurator



## stefan27185 (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo Allerseits,

Ich habe ein kleine Projekt vor mir und wollte euch fragen mit welchen PROGRAMMIERSPRACHEN ich arbeiten sollte...

Also ich möchte einen Konfigurator basteln für unsere Firma....

Im ersten select sollten die verschiedenen Maschinen Typen zum auswählen sein und je nach dem welche Maschine ausgewählt wurde  sollten sich die anderen select felder anpassen mit den verschiedenen Optionen für diese Geräte..
Ich habe mal ein wenig im Internet nachgelesen und mir gedacht mit dem Event Händler onchange bei Java Script könnte das funktionieren..
Da ich aber mehr erfahrung mit php habe wäre es natürlich super wenn damit auch ginge...

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir einen kleinen Ansatz geben...

Danke im Voraus
LG
Stefan


----------



## Parantatatam (1. Juli 2012)

Javascript ist nicht so schwer und du kannst das sehr leicht mit Javascript lösen in Kombination mit PHP. Generell (oder oft) ist die Kombination für solche Sachen CSS, HTML, Javascript und PHP.


----------



## Frezl (2. Juli 2012)

In deinem Fall würde ich das mit JavaScript lösen. Da fallen mir spontan zwei Wege ein:

Der einfache:
Beim Laden der Seite werden alle möglichen Formularinhalte mit geladen. Die sind dann z. B. in Arrays gespeichert. Wenn ein Formular-Element geändert wird, wird über den onchange-Handler ein Skript gestartet, das die nötigen Änderungen vornimmt. Diese Daten dafür werden aus den Arrays gelesen.

Der gute:
Beim Laden der Seite wird die "erste Konfigurationsstufe" geladen. Wenn du im Formular was änderst, über den onchange-Handler ein Skript gestartet, was einen Request an den Server geschickt, der die nötigen Daten nachliefert. Diese werden dann in das Formular eingepflegt. Stichwort: Ajax

Der zweite Weg ist etwas aufwändiger, kann aber mit einem Framework wie jQuery sehr einfach umgesetzt werden. Vorteile sind, dass du weniger Traffic (es sei denn, jemand probiert alle möglichen Konfigurationen aus) hast und die Seite am Anfang schneller lädt.

Überhaupt ist es bei JS meistens sinnvoller, gleich mit einem Framework zu arbeiten, da reines JS oft nicht in allen Browsern die gleichen Resultate liefert. Die Frameworks sind üblicherweise so geschrieben, dass das nur wenige bis keine Probleme bereitet.

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## Sprint (2. Juli 2012)

Ich denke, daß es einfach Geschmacksache ist. Du kannst das mit beiden Sprachen verwirklichen und beide haben ihre Vorteile und Nachteile. Bei JS sparst du dir das bei jedem Schritt notwendige Neuladen der Seite, dafür ist, für meinen Geschmack, php die einfachere Sprache und du bist vor allem unabhängig vom Browser und dessen Einstellungen. Gerade der FF entwickelt sich für mich zu dem kommenden IE, indem er nämlich zu immer weniger JS kompatibel ist.


----------



## erik s. (2. Juli 2012)

Sprint hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gerade der FF entwickelt sich für mich zu dem kommenden IE, indem er nämlich zu immer weniger JS kompatibel ist.


Bitte? Quellen?


----------



## Sprint (2. Juli 2012)

erik s. hat gesagt.:


> Bitte? Quellen?



- Lightbox Alternative TopUp schon seit version 5 werden keine Scrollbalken mehr angezeigt
- Multi Fileupload Trotz anders lautender Aussage des Autors funktioniert das Auslesen der Filedaten aus Uploadfeldern im FF nicht bzw. nicht mehr.
- Ein Script zum Nachladen von Content beim Scrollen, von dem ich die Adresse leider nicht mehr habe, funktioniert nur in der Beispielumgebung. In einer anderen Umgebung wird nicht einmal das auslösende jQuery Script aufgerufen.


----------



## erik s. (2. Juli 2012)

Nun ja, die Frage ist dann immer noch, ob der FF dabei von Standards abweicht und andererseits, ob jene denn von anderen Browsern unterstützt werden.
Das Upload-Skript beispielsweise hat auch im Chrome (Ubuntu x64) nicht die korrekte Größe auslesen können.
Dennoch kann es natürlich sein, dass dieses Verhalten einen Entwickler unnötig Zeit kostet. Aber das sind wir ja mittlerweile gewöhnt


----------



## Sprint (2. Juli 2012)

Zu Linux kann ich keine Aussagen machen, die aufgeführten Beispiele laufen ansonsten auf Mac und Win auf allen gängigen Browsern. Ausgenommen Multi Upload und IE bis 9. (10 ?) Also gehe ich mal davon aus, daß FF hier abweichend arbeitet. 
Manche Entwickler scheinen sich wirklich mehr um möglichst große Versionsnummern zu kümmern als alles andere. Ich nehme schon Wetten an, wann Chrome die 100 erreicht.


----------



## stefan27185 (2. Juli 2012)

Servus, 

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort...

Also ich würde dann den Weg mit jQuery gehen..
Nochmal langsam ...( Habe bis jetzt nur mit PHP programmiert...)

Zuerst gebe ich im ersten SELECT die geräte an, mit Ajax wird dann ein REQUEST an den Server gegeben zb.: Gerät 1 -> Im PHP file steht dann IF Variable1 "Wert2" gib dies und jenes zurück... und die anderen SELECT´s werden mit den nötigen OPTION´s befüllt...

Ist das so richtig oder bin ich komplett falsch?

Wie schreib ich dann den EventHandler?

Wenn ich mehrere SELECT habe wie bringe ich die richtigen Optionen in die SELECT?

```
submitHandler: function(form) {
$(form).ajaxSubmit({
target: "?"
});
}
```


----------



## Frezl (2. Juli 2012)

Wie man mit jQuery asynchrone Requests abschickt siehst du hier: http://api.jquery.com/category/ajax/

Auf dem Server brauchst du ein PHP-Skript, das aufgerufen wird und die benötigten Daten aus der Datenbank holt. Diese werden als json-String ausgegeben und von jQuery weiter verarbeitet.

In meinen Bookmarks hab ich folgenden Link hier aus dem Forum gefunden, der sollte dir weiterhelfen: http://www.tutorials.de/content/1088-ajax-mit-jquery-json-und-php.html

Grüße,
Frezl


----------

